# How long will my fog juice last?



## berzerkmonkey

Obviously, I'm not looking for precise numbers, but a general idea would be nice.

I've got a couple of foggers that I picked up from Target last year - standard, 400 watt jobs. Each came with a quart of fog juice. I'll probably just run the one fogger through a chiller, though I may have to run two, as we have a pretty big yard.

Any idea of how long one quart of juice will last in this type of fogger? Should I just go out and pick up a gallon to be safe? I've just spent a fortune this year, and really want to avoid spending even more...


----------



## Troy

I quart should last about 3 or 4 hours on constant intermitten use, if u plan to run more than one machine get some more!


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Troy said:


> I quart should last about 3 or 4 hours on constant intermitten use, if u plan to run more than one machine get some more!


Yeah, I'm not sure yet if I'll run one or two. I've put off the testing to make sure they even work, and now it's supposed to rain for the next few days  . I guess I'l pick up a gallon just to be safe. I can always use it next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would agree with Troy, a 700 watt you'll get about 3 hrs and so on.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Berzerk, this is how I see it, get yourself more than you need with fog juice. They don't go bad and you can use what you have left for next year. Just make sure than when next Halloween rolls by you filter your juice using a coffee filter. The longer fog juice just sits there, it has a tendency to grow crystals which can clog up your fogger.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I didn't know that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## berzerkmonkey

frstvamp1r said:


> Berzerk, this is how I see it, get yourself more than you need with fog juice. They don't go bad and you can use what you have left for next year. Just make sure than when next Halloween rolls by you filter your juice using a coffee filter. The longer fog juice just sits there, it has a tendency to grow crystals which can clog up your fogger.


Good to know - thanks for the tip.


----------



## skeletonowl

i just got a fog machine from Spirit in lake george this year (I find everything in other states but not mine) Guess i'm putting it on later. Only 3 hours? crap...I guess 7 to 9 ain't bad


----------



## arcuhtek

All of my three to four machines are 1000 watts to 1700 watts. They eat about one gallon per four hours. I exhausted a five gallon tank of fog juice last year in 5 hours. All machines were running full blast ( we all know they never run full blast...they blast, reheat then blast again).


----------



## kiki

ran three ground foggers.. just between sunday and monday I used over three gallons between them.. I think I got good mileage trying to go grand on a budget I used Party City low laying juice ( comes in purple bottle) really worked fine for me.. at times the inside area got a bit thick.. but kids were thrilled.. I think you cant go wrong to have more than it would be to run out...


----------



## Vlad

I've never gotten the mileage I'm seeing here. Even my 400 watt ones go through more than a quart in a few hours. I get about the same as Kiki


----------

